# Regeln/Hinweise für den Bereich: HTML



## Sebastian Wramba (18. März 2005)

Hallo liebe HTMLer,

ich bitte um ein Lesen dieser Regeln, vielen Dank. So kann gewährleistet werden, dass der Umgang hier im HTML-Forum so angenehm wie möglich ist.

1)

Auch hier gilt die Netiquette, ich bitte also darum, dass sich an diese gehalten wird. Aussagekräftige Themen sind ebenfalls erwünscht, mit Aussagen wie "Problem mit meiner Seite" kann niemand etwas anfangen.

2)

Wichtige Anlaufstellen für Probleme aller Art sind immer noch Google und die Foren-Suche. Fragen zu verschiedenen HTML/CSS/JS-Elementen kann immer noch SelfHTML beantworten.
Wenn man also z.B. eine Frage zum Thema "Hintergrundbild" hat, sollte sich  bei SelfHTML nach Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Hintergrundbilder umschauen (auch im CSS-Bereich). Oft findet man da schon die richtige Lösung.

Viele Tipps und Tricks bietet auch A List Apart.

3)

Wer sich fragt, warum seine Seite nicht so ausschaut, wie sie es sollte, sollte mal erwägen, seine Seite durch den W3C-Validator zu ziehen. Valider Code = guter Code.


Ich hoffe, dass der Ein oder Andere diese Regeln liest und die Hinweise beachtet.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit
Sebastian Wramba


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. März 2005)

An Punkt 3) anhängt:

... desweiteren gibt es eine Zusammenstellung der häufigsten gestellten Fragen und direkte oder indirekte Antworten darauf in der *Webmaster FAQ* , diese möge _bitte_ auch beachtet werden!

Es wundert mich immer wieder warum innerhalb einer Woche mindestens 5mal die selbe Frage gestelllt wird, obwohl die FAQ / SelfHTML diese Frage beantworten.


----------

